# I know it's bad but I could use some critiquing



## AcousticWhale (May 7, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm looking for any critiquing for these two drawings. They're something I sketched out. I know I'm nowhere near as good as anyone here on this forum but I'd like some advice on these drawings. I can't shade complex things at all. And I know they're not very even.


----------



## AcousticWhale (May 7, 2017)

For the goblin I can tell that the sword arm is poorly designed. The scales on the mail armor aren't the same size all over and there was literally no shading done for them. The leather armor's studs aren't evenly spaced and some aren't the same size. The folds in the clothing aren't well drawn. And their shading is awful. Where it's shaded. I have a hard time with folds. Also the arm on the right is in a weird pose. And the blade is poorly drawn in addition to being poorly designed.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you are on a good track. if you can already spot your mistakes yourself then just focus on where you have problems. do studies. check out deviant art and search for cloth folding tutorials.

i suggest you to do some gesture and anatomy/ proportion studies. get yourself some photoreference for the pose/ creature to get a little helpp on anatomy and gesture. then just add
goblin features, armor etc to that sketch.


----------



## blvdartists (Feb 7, 2017)

its Unmatched.


----------

